# UKVCAS appointment date



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Has anyone received an email from Sopra Steria with instructions/dates to book an appointment?

I applied for SET(M) on 28 March. According to the update on the website, those who have booked after 27 March would have received an email with instructions to book, in date order. I have not received anything, and had thought that I would be in the first batch for appointments to open after the initial 27 March date.

Thanks


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

My wife submitted SET (M) on 2nd April 2020 and was unable to book a biometric appointment. To date no email received from UKVCAS either.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The recent announcement was posted on 26 June which was just 2 days ago on a Friday. It's reasonable to think that they are still in the process of sending out emails and probably will not be sending any out over the weekend.


----------



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nearly one week later and still no update


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There has been another update. Please read through it as it explains why you have not and may not be asked to book an appointment.

In some cases, they may use previous biometrics.

https://www.ukvcas.co.uk/flash-message-detail?flashmessageId=74833


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

nyclon said:


> There has been another update. Please read through it as it explains why you have not and may not be asked to book an appointment.
> 
> In some cases, they may use previous biometrics.
> 
> https://www.ukvcas.co.uk/flash-message-detail?flashmessageId=74833


*What exciting news. *
Would be great if they could use my previous biometrics data. 
Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sounds like good news. If only they came to this realisation a month or so back... Curious how long it will take them to implement this new procedure.


----------



## adimoon (Dec 14, 2014)

I have received email today from ukvi and I am eligible for new approach involving biometric reuse. In other words i dont have to attend the center. They will inform me within two weeks time how to submit a facial image. Hopefully, it wont take long. I have submitted my application on 28th of March 2020.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

adimoon said:


> I have received email today from ukvi and I am eligible for new approach involving biometric reuse. In other words i dont have to attend the center. They will inform me within two weeks time how to submit a facial image. Hopefully, it wont take long. I have submitted my application on 28th of March 2020.


Thanks adimoon, for your update on this post. Most appreciated.
I submitted my application on the 10th of April, so hoping I hear good news as well.


----------



## JGun (Dec 27, 2014)

I have also received the email today from UKVI which states that I am eligible for the new approach involving biometric reuse. As mentioned above, I will be informed within two weeks of how to submit a facial image. 

I'm nearing the end of the process of uploading all of my documents on to the UKVI web site - just waiting for a letter from my accountant now so I can submit it. Under normal circumstances, we would have up until the day of our biometrics appointment to upload documents - but now that some of us won't be going to an appointment, *does anyone know when the upload cutoff will be?* Perhaps when we submit our facial image?

I just don't want to miss it as you probably guessed.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

JGun, Congrats on getting the letter, when did you do your online application?


----------



## JGun (Dec 27, 2014)

twee said:


> JGun, Congrats on getting the letter, when did you do your online application?


Submitted online application 26th May 2020


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

My wife has just received her email from UKVCI saying that would use the existing biometric details and that they would be emailing again in a few weeks to say how to submit a photograph.

We submitted her application (SET(M)) on 2nd April 2020.

I don't know when the cut off date was or will be for uploading documents.


----------



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have also received this email from UKVCAS (however, saying they will be in touch in a few weeks time how to submit the photograph).

To be ready, I've uploaded all documents.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

*YES !!!!*

" UKVI have identified you as being eligible for this new approach involving biometric reuse. Importantly, this new digital approach means you will not have to attend an appointment at a UKVCAS Service Point."

The new system will reuse your fingerprints from a previous visa and be in touch soon in regards to providing a facial image as part of the identification verification process.

Really pleased.


----------



## JGun (Dec 27, 2014)

twee said:


> *YES !!!!*
> 
> " UKVI have identified you as being eligible for this new approach involving biometric reuse. Importantly, this new digital approach means you will not have to attend an appointment at a UKVCAS Service Point."
> 
> ...


:clap2:


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks JGun.


----------



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

I see they are now letting people book appointments who registered in June. A little annoyed by this - I'd rather just go for a biometrics appointment and get things going, instead of waiting for UKVI to invent something


----------



## ANS1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi, 

We've just submitted flr (m) spouse application today. There are no appointment dates available at the moment, so not sure if they will want to give us a physical appointment or just ask to provide photo online.

After we finish uploading documents, can any of you advise if we should 'submit documents' or wait for further email instructions before doing this? 

Thanks very much.


----------



## Kwok (Jun 24, 2014)

I have submitted my application on 17th July. However, there is not appointment slot available at all. I wonder whether I can upload my documents prior to appointment booking?


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

Kwok said:


> I have submitted my application on 17th July. However, there is not appointment slot available at all. I wonder whether I can upload my documents prior to appointment booking?


Yes, you can UPLOAD your documents as soon as you like after you have submitted your online application (whether you have booked a biometric appointment or not). 

(The proviso previously was that you could upload them at any time before and up to the biometric appointment.)


----------



## BSH (Oct 28, 2020)

Did anyone got a call from 03031231177 to cancel their appointment for biometric at a UKVCAS Service Point.? I asked the person to send me an email notification of cancellation but they said they can't do it and will call me tomorrow to confirm the new appointment. (My appointment is tomorrow). ?


----------

